# Looking for a particular old Tuna Casserole recipe



## targa416

Sometime in the 1960’s, I was in an all-girl’s home economics class. We used a red cookbook that was in the form of a binder. I think it was Betty Crocker, but I’m not certain. Just in case anyone else had that cookbook (mine is long since gone), I thought I’d ask. There was a recipe for a tuna casserole. It had crumbled potato chips on top. It had a cream sauce in it. Yes, I know there are loads of tuna casserole recipes out there on the web, but I would like to have this particular one. If anyone remembers the cookbook and/or has the recipe, please let me know. Thanks!!!!

Edited to add — it didn’t have any noodles in it as far as I remember.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://caroline-mathias.blogspot.com/2011/04/grandmas-tuna-noodle-casserole.html

This one has been around forever. It was what I got from Betty Crocker pamphlet in 4-H before 1970.


----------



## ellnbchristi

It was cream of mushroom soup for the cream sauce. My mom made it all the time. And it was Betty Crocker.


----------



## bundyanne07

I have been looking at Betty Crocker recipes and from what I have seen they all have noodles in them.

http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/betty-crocker-1950s-tuna-noodle-casserole-266460


----------



## targa416

Thanks so far everyone. The sauce for this casserole was made using butter, flour and milk (a Béchamel sauce) and there wasn’t any canned soup or noodles in it. I think there may have been peas. I know, I’m asking a lot and it’s a long-shot. I appreciate your efforts


----------



## MarilynKnits

I was a home ec teacher back in the day. The recipe isn't in my ole Better Homes & Gardens cook book. I looked and couldn't find a recipe without noodles. I do make creamed tuna on toast for my DH from scratch.

Cook 1/2 cup chopped onion in 2 tablespoons butter until it is soft. Put in 2 tablespoons flour and stir until the flour gives a hint of turning color and take off the heat. Stir in 1 cup of milk and salt and pepper to taste. Stir and cook a couple of minutes then add about a cup of shredded cheddar and 1 or 2 cans of tuna well drained and broken into bite sized pieces. Cook until it thickens.

Here you get flexible. For a casserole you probably need 8 ounces of noodles or a pasta like farfalle cooked and stirred in. Then you top with potato chips and bake at 350 about a half hour. Or toast a couple of slices of your favorite bread and cut into bite sized pieces. Spoon the tuna mixture over it and top with potato chips.

I like to mix in peas, but DH doesn't like them. I like tuna in olive oil.

and here is the Betty Crocker recipe

Betty Crocker Kitchens
https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/tuna-pasta-casserole/d275cb87-c45d-4eff-bd89-40c4b4cf411f

Ingredients
Casserole
1 1/4
cups uncooked medium pasta shells or elbow macaroni (3 to 4 oz)
2
tablespoons butter or margarine
2
tablespoons all-purpose flour
3/4
teaspoon salt
2
cups milk
1
cup shredded sharp process American or Cheddar cheese (4 oz)
2
cups cooked broccoli flowerets, cooked until crisp-tender and drained*
2
cans (6 oz each) tuna in water, drained Save $
Crumb Topping**
2/3
cup dry bread crumbs
1
tablespoon butter or margarine, melted
Powered by Chicory
Steps

1
Heat oven to 350°F.
2
Cook and drain pasta as directed on package.
3
Meanwhile, in 1 1/2-quart saucepan, melt butter over low heat. Stir in flour and salt. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until smooth and bubbly; remove from heat. Gradually stir in milk. Heat to boiling, stirring constantly. Boil and stir 1 minute. Stir in cheese until melted.
4
Stir in pasta, broccoli and tuna; mix well. Spoon into ungreased 2-quart casserole. Cover and bake about 25 minutes or until hot and bubbly.
5
Meanwhile, in small bowl, mix topping ingredients. Sprinkle topping over casserole. Bake uncovered about 5 minutes longer or until topping is toasted.

Expert Tips

*1 cup uncooked frozen (thawed) green peas can be substituted for the broccoli.
**2/3 cup crushed potato chips can be substituted for the Crumb Topping.
Substitute 1 can (14.75 oz) red or pink salmon, drained, skin and bones removed and salmon flaked, for the tuna.



targa416 said:


> Sometime in the 1960's, I was in an all-girl's home economics class. We used a red cookbook that was in the form of a binder. I think it was Betty Crocker, but I'm not certain. Just in case anyone else had that cookbook (mine is long since gone), I thought I'd ask. There was a recipe for a tuna casserole. It had crumbled potato chips on top. It had a cream sauce in it. Yes, I know there are loads of tuna casserole recipes out there on the web, but I would like to have this particular one. If anyone remembers the cookbook and/or has the recipe, please let me know. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Edited to add - it didn't have any noodles in it as far as I remember.


----------



## eikeat

I really like to use crushed Ritz crackers, lightly buttered.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

targa416 said:


> Sometime in the 1960's, I was in an all-girl's home economics class. We used a red cookbook that was in the form of a binder. I think it was Betty Crocker, but I'm not certain. Just in case anyone else had that cookbook (mine is long since gone), I thought I'd ask. There was a recipe for a tuna casserole. It had crumbled potato chips on top. It had a cream sauce in it. Yes, I know there are loads of tuna casserole recipes out there on the web, but I would like to have this particular one. If anyone remembers the cookbook and/or has the recipe, please let me know. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Edited to add - it didn't have any noodles in it as far as I remember.


It seems like you put it on toast. I remember it was yummy. I hope someone finds the casserole. I don't remember it having noodles either but it did have English peas.


----------



## williesmom

This one uses soup but you could make it a white sauce instead: https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/no-noodles-tuna-casserole-270482.


----------



## JTM

targa416 said:


> Sometime in the 1960's, I was in an all-girl's home economics class. We used a red cookbook that was in the form of a binder. I think it was Betty Crocker, but I'm not certain. Just in case anyone else had that cookbook (mine is long since gone), I thought I'd ask. There was a recipe for a tuna casserole. It had crumbled potato chips on top. It had a cream sauce in it. Yes, I know there are loads of tuna casserole recipes out there on the web, but I would like to have this particular one. If anyone remembers the cookbook and/or has the recipe, please let me know. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Edited to add - it didn't have any noodles in it as far as I remember.


My go to tuna casserole. Calls gonequal amounts mushroom soup and mayonnaise, canned tuna, elbow macaroni (,my preferred noodle), peas and a bit of curry powder ... Top with crumbled chips or crackers.
Almost forgot the shredded cheese.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Well, I found two more recipes. The first is from a fund raiser recipe book of the Sisterhood of the Greenburgh Hebrew Center in Dobbs Ferry NY, published about 1981

1 cup chopped onions
1 cup chopped celery
i cup chopped cashew nuts
1 can cream of mushroom soup
i can milk
2 cans tuna drained and coarsely flaked
1 can Chinese noodles (or use French's onions the kind you use in the Green Bean Casserole
about 3 oz potato chips

Grease a casserole lightly and press crumbled potato chips on the sides and bottom
Combine all the rest of the ingredients and pour into the casserole
Top with crumbled potato chips (here you can also sprinkle on grated cheddar cheese to taste
Bake at 350º about 45 minutes

The other recipe comes from a 1953 _Woman's Home Companion_ cookbook

2 cans tuna drained and flaked
2 cups cooked rice (nowadays you could use quinoa if you prefer)
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
2 tablespoons chopped onion
4 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup flour
salt and pepper to taste
2 cups milk
2 cups grated cheddar
1/2 cup crumbled potato chips

Melt butter, stir in flour, salt, and pepper and stir until the flour seems ready to turn color
Stir in milk smoothly and cook until it begins to thicken
Stir in cheese and cook until it melts; add a teaspoon or so Worcestershire sauce to taste, optional

Place tuna and rice in greased casserole in layers. Sprinkle layers with parsley and onion.
Pour cheese sauce on evenly. Top with potato chips

Bake at 375º about 20 minutes until bubbly and browned

Neither one seems exactly what you wanted, but both looked interesting.

I usually make tuna and wide egg noodles with a cheese sauce and either a cup of small broccoli florets or a cup of peas. DH can just pick out the peas. I like them.


----------



## toast

I make a potato chip casserole but do not have any true measures for the ingredients. Here is what I do rinse and drain a can of solid white tuna set aside. Lightly fry a bit of celery and onion that has been chopped fine. Grease a casserole dish and place in the bottom a couple of lightly crushed potato chips, sprinkle with the celery and onion, sprinkle a handful frozen peas & carrots a bit of corn, separate the tuna and layer it on top the add more potato chips. Mix a can of Cream of Mushroom soup with a can of milk, pour over the top and bake 350 deg. till hot a bubbly. This is a very forgiving - you can double it and you don't have to dirty a lot of dishes. Now I don't even fry the onion and celery - I chop the onion & celery in a micro safe dish add the veg and nuke it for a few min then layer it in.


----------



## MarilynKnits

I used to get lumpy cream sauces once in a while. Now when I make a sauce for a savory like this or mac and cheese, I cook the 2 to 4 tablespoons of finely chopped onion in the butter then mix in the flour. The lumps of onion help distribute the flour more evenly so when I add the milk it mixes in more smoothly.


----------



## pommom2

I have that cookbook. When I go downstairs I will take a screenshot of the recipe and post it.


----------



## 8Linda

MarilynKnits said:


> I used to get lumpy cream sauces once in a while. Now when I make a sauce for a savory like this or mac and cheese, I cook the 2 to 4 tablespoons of finely chopped onion in the butter then mix in the flour. The lumps of onion help distribute the flour more evenly so when I add the milk it mixes in more smoothly.


I use cornstarch mixed in the cold milk, then heat to make my sauce for the tuna "gravy". I also add hard boiled eggs chopped up in with the tuna and put it over toast. My dad always called it cat food, but he loved eating it.


----------



## pommom2

Sorry thought I had that cookboook but mine is Better Homes and Gardens. Red binder though! Recipe has noodles and no potato chips. Almonds for topping.


----------



## dianes1717

Sorry, sent with pm.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

I got this from my MIL, back in the sixties:

1can tuna, 
1/2 cup milk,
1can cream of chicken soup,
1cup crushed potato chips
1cup peas.

Mix all together, then fold in peas and top with additional potato chips. Bake at 375 30 minutes.

This is still the recipe my family asks for.


----------



## RALady

I found this in a Betty Crocker cookbook from 1978:
1 Can 10 3/4 oz, Condensed Cream of Mushroom soup; 
1/2 Cup Milk; 
1 can 6 1/2 oz,Tuna, drained; 
1 1/4 cup crushed potato chips crushed; 
1 Cup cooked green peas
Mix soup and milk in ungreased 1-quart casserole. Stir in tuna, 1 cup chips and the peas. Sprinkle with remaining chips. Cook uncovered in 350 deg. oven until hot, about 25 min.
Tasted good with or with out peas


----------



## Judy M

Here are a few:
https://ak220.infusionsoft.com/app/linkClick/88715/23cca9a68a334e4e/170874915/520c673bc949a4f9
https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/no-noodles-tuna-casserole-270482
This one slow to load:
https://www.yummly.com/recipes/tuna-casserole-without-noodles


----------



## targa416

RALady said:


> I found this in a Betty Crocker cookbook from 1978:
> 1 Can 10 3/4 oz, Condensed Cream of Mushroom soup;
> 1/2 Cup Milk;
> 1 can 6 1/2 oz,Tuna, drained;
> 1 1/4 cup crushed potato chips crushed;
> 1 Cup cooked green peas
> Mix soup and milk in ungreased 1-quart casserole. Stir in tuna, 1 cup chips and the peas. Sprinkle with remaining chips. Cook uncovered in 350 deg. oven until hot, about 25 min.
> Tasted good with or with out peas


Thank you! This is probably the closest to the recipe I remember.


----------



## targa416

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I got this from my MIL, back in the sixties:
> 
> 1can tuna,
> 1/2 cup milk,
> 1can cream of chicken soup,
> 1cup crushed potato chips
> 1cup peas.
> 
> Mix all together, then fold in peas and top with additional potato chips. Bake at 375 30 minutes.
> 
> This is still the recipe my family asks for.


Thank you! Along with the one from RALady, this one seems close.


----------



## targa416

A big thanks to everyone. Nothing beats collective wisdom.


----------



## Damiano

REMEMBER:

Yesterday's canned tuna weighed 7 ounces. Today's weigh a mere 5 ounces! Use THREE 5 ounce cans in those old recipes that calked for TWO!!!

The same goes for small cans of ham, chicken and even salmon. Must be mindful and check your ingredients!!!


----------



## RALady

Glad I could help.


----------



## Judy M

Even in the 60s, I made Tuna Noodle Casserole for my family. Daughter doesn't like mushrooms, so I began using cream of chicken soup. LOL I haven't made that in many years. Of course, growing up we never had tuna that I can remember but I do remember Mom making salmon patties with canned salmon. No potato chips or chips of any kind. Mom would sometimes give me a stick of gum for doing something.


----------



## Judy M

Even in the 60s, I made Tuna Noodle Casserole for my family. Daughter doesn't like mushrooms, so I began using cream of chicken soup. LOL I haven't made that in many years. Of course, growing up we never had tuna that I can remember but I do remember Mom making salmon patties with canned salmon. No potato chips or chips of any kind. Mom would sometimes give me a stick of gum for doing something.


----------



## Kelly1

Here is a recipe for Tuna casserole: Layer in buttered 1 1/2 qt casserole dish
2 Cups Tuna in large pieces, 2 Cups crushed cheese crackers or slightly crumbled potato chips
3 Cups medium White Sauce
3/4 Cup sliced ripe olives or sauteed mushrooms
Finish with a sprinkling of crushed crackers or potato chips

350 for 35 minutes 

The white sauce is just equal portions butter and flour, then add salt, pepper and some milk and cook until thickened. I would think you could add peas or cheese or anything else you like to it.


----------



## EvaP62

[No message]


----------

